# Income Tax



## rell

Dear All,

I'm a UK citizen but have been non-resident for over 10 years. I currently live in Mexico and work offshore as an engineer on short term (tax-free) contracts.

I'm considering moving to Germany and was wondering what the income tax implications are for someone like myself - say living 5-6 months per year in Germany and working off-shore in various countries for 6-7 months per year.

Thanks in advance.

rell


----------



## James3214

Hi rell, 
As far as I am aware you are only liable for income tax in Germany if your income was earned in Germany. 
However, in your situation I would seek advice from someone who specialises in this topic, such as those on our sponsored link above:
Pension savings plans - offshore expats - Home


----------



## litelfun

rell said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm a UK citizen but have been non-resident for over 10 years. I currently live in Mexico and work offshore as an engineer on short term (tax-free) contracts.
> 
> I'm considering moving to Germany and was wondering what the income tax implications are for someone like myself - say living 5-6 months per year in Germany and working off-shore in various countries for 6-7 months per year.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> rell


If you not reciding any longer than 186 days under 6 monthes your not liebel for German tax thats how my accountent tells me and a freind in your simlar sitation hu is a German sitisen hu worked many years in Russa and Saudi so if your only a tourist in the time of 5 monthes why register for tax which is non eligebel


----------

